# Hautfarbe ändern !?



## Kevinforyou (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute

Steh mal wieder vor einer neuen Aufgabe und zwar möchte ich gerne aus einer weissen Person eine schwarze machen. Jedoch wie bring ich das fertig? ist das überhaupt möglich mit Photoshop? Das Bild sollte am Ende natürlich noch realistisch ausschauen.

Ich danke für eure Tipps & Hilfe....

Grüsse,
Kevin


----------



## devilrga (7. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Versuchs mal mit dem Farbe-ersetzen Werkzeug.

/edit: Oder doch eher mit dem Pinsel und einer geringen Deckkraft.

mfg


----------



## Kevinforyou (7. Januar 2005)

Danke für deine prompte Antwort.
Das Probier ich seit Stunden, jedoch wirkt dies einfach unnatürlich....
Vileicht mach ich auch was flasch....!?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Januar 2005)

Nimm auch nochmal die Gradiationskurven zu Hilfe...


----------



## Earl-Grey (7. Januar 2005)

Ich denke das ganze wird am ende doch unrealisctiasch aussehen! egal was du machst!? denn farbige frauen haben halt andere gesichtszüge als europäische frauen! viel markantere züge und viel vollere lippen! am ende wirds bestimmt nur so aussehen als hätte eine weiße frau schuhcreme im gesicht! ich bin aufjedenfall mal gespannt auf das ergebniss! bitte am ende unbedingt posten!

ein tipp den ich dir noch geben könnte wäre evtl die ebene zu kopieren und das gesammte bild durch farbton sätiigung so zu verfärben das der gesichtston einigermaßen real aussieht! alle stellen die dabei e geworden sind und sich eigentlich nicht hätten verfärben sollen (augen, lippen, zähne usw) einfach wegradieren oder durch ne maske löschen so das das original an der stelle wieder durchscheint

kannst ja auch mal das foto der frau posten! würde mich auch mal gerne daran versuchen oder zumindest kann man dann schonmal besser abwägen wie man dir besser helfen kann!


----------



## GeHo (7. Januar 2005)

Hi vielleicht hilft dir Anregung von worth1000.com racial profile.Ansonnsten wenn du freundlich in deren Foren fragst gibts es bestimmt ein paar Tips.


----------



## Leola13 (7. Januar 2005)

Hai,

hast du schon einmal das Tut Digitale Schönheitsop" versucht ?

Hier im Forum gibt es dazu auch einen längeren Beitrag (mit weiteren Links). Such mal nach : "Aussehen wie ein Model"

@GeHo : Was ist denn das für eien Link ?  ;-]  Da gehen so viele Fenster auf.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## GeHo (7. Januar 2005)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @GeHo : Was ist denn das für eien Link ?  ;-]  Da gehen so viele Fenster auf.


Beim Link öffnet sich eine Site mit viel Werbung. In der Mitte ist irgendwo ein Feld mit Button, wo man draufklickt, wenn man über 13Jahre alt ist. Dann sollte man zu einer Gallerie kommen, wo andere Chopper probiert haben die Hautfarben zu ändern


----------



## holzoepfael (7. Januar 2005)

Also wenn dir das hier reicht, könnte ich dir sagen, wie ichs gemacht habe:
http://holzoepfael.ho.funpic.de/eigene funpics/ron-nigga-besser.jpg
[Link kopieren und einfügen, sonst funktionierts nicht....]
(Wenn dich noch meine normale Hautfarbe interessiert:
http://holzoepfael.ho.funpic.de/holzoepfael himself.jpg
[Link kopieren und einfügen, sonst funktionierts nicht....])

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Kevinforyou (7. Januar 2005)

Danke für eure Hilfe.....

@holzoepfael
Ja gerne, erklär mir bitte wie du das fertig gebracht hast, würd mich interessiere  
Kannst mir auch mailen oder direkt hier poste, denke direkt posten is besser, dann können die anderen auch profitieren.

Danke & Gruss....


----------



## holzoepfael (7. Januar 2005)

Man man man, ich find die psd Datei gerade nicht sorry. (Hab den PC formatiert) Werde danach suchen und im Verlauf des nächsten Tages kann ich dir dann sagen, wie ich das gemacht habe, mag mich nämlich nur noch an Gradiationskurven erinnern, wie genau aber net..^^

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Kevinforyou (7. Januar 2005)

ok super danke


----------



## Kevinforyou (8. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute

Nun bin ich ein Stück weitergekommen. Jedoch fehlt noch eine Art Blendeeffekt.
Ich möchte, dass das Licht von rechts hineinscheint. Jedoch gelingt es mir nicht. Habt ihr ein Tipp?

Hier mal mein Beispiel. Hab nen Mann genommen, spielt ja keine Rolle..









Am Ende sollte es eigentlich in etwa so aussehen.





Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Januar 2005)

Kevin4you ich hab nen problem. Ich finde die PSD datei einfach nciht mehr. Vielleicht habe ich die verloren. Hab mich jetzt drangesetzt um das ganze zu wiederholen, aber ich brings nciht mehr fertig...:/
Ich mag mich nur noch irgendwie daran erinnern, dass ich ein Bild vor meinen Kopf gelgegt habe, dann einen Ebenenemodus aktiviert und dann bei den Gradiationskurven auf 2|99.....:/
Aber das hilft dir leider nicht weiter und mir auch nicht......

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Januar 2005)

Hmm...verdammt...mittlerweile probiere ich 2 Stunden an dem scheiss rum, aber ich kriegs nicht mehr hin......
War wie das meiste, was mir einigermassen gelungen ist ein Zufallstreffer...:/
Ich sags dir auf jeden Fall wenn ich wieder draufstosse...

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## kuhlmaehn (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Ich würde mehr mit Tiefen / Lichter probieren und das Gesicht vorher markieren. So hab ich es zumindest gemacht,
Du musst aufpassen, dass du nicht infach nur alles dunker machst, sondern dass sich wirklich die Farbe verdunkelt.
Probier einfach mal mit Tiefen / Lichter rum ich hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr
kuhlmaehn

PS: Ist jetzt nicht wirklich perfekt geworden aber ich hatte ja auch keine Zeit mehr  

PPS: Achso wenn du diesen Glanz willst muss du es auch mit diesem Glanz fotografieren.
Also mit einem Licht aufs Gesicht gerichtet.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2005)

Ein großes Problem liegt wohl auch an der schlechten Qualität des Photos. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du die Möglichkeit hast eine bessere Version zu bearbeiten, aber ein gutes Ergebnis ist mit deinem Beispiel nicht so richtig möglich. Gerade was die "Struktur" der Haut angeht, kann man hier nur sehr oberflächlich arbeiten und das schaut dann immer ein wenig unbeholfen aus.
Wie schon angemerkt, rate ich dir, ein besseres Photo zu bearbeiten. Damit geht das mit Sicherheit auch besser


----------



## Cecile Etter (8. Januar 2005)

Uuu,das hat wieder mal Spass gemacht.Farbbalance und abwedeln scheinen bei der Farbe an Meisten zu bringen,aber es scheint,man muss so ziemlich alles zum Einsatz bringen und rumprobieren.
Damit der Kerl das europaeische verliert:Filter  'Verfluessigen':Lippen,Nasenruecken und fluegel aufblaehen.Ebenso bei den Augenbrauen.Augen etwas vergroessern.
Aber bei dem Foto kriegst Du das mit der erwuenschten Beleuchtung kaum hin.Und das ohnehin schon unscharfe Foto wird durch diese massive Bearbeitung eben noch unschaerfer..da hilft  auch  nachschaerfen und Kontrast nicht.


----------



## Kevinforyou (8. Januar 2005)

he he... ihr wart ja richtig fleissig 
Danke für die vielen Tipps... mitlerweile hab ich auch bemerkt, dass es mit dem Lichteinfall gar nicht klappt.

Nun gut wieder was gelernt, nur eins muss ich sagen, dass gibt ne Menge arbeit und ist Zeitintensiv. Habe auch an meinen Bildern noch ein wenig rumgespielt. Nun bin ich aber zufrieden und fertig.

Danke für all eure Hilfe....


----------



## da_Dj (9. Januar 2005)

Hab mich mal 10 Minuten hingesetzt, wenn es so reicht (wobei man deutlich mehr rausholen kann, wenn man mehr Zeit investiert), koennte ich auch noch dazu schreiben wie ich das relativ einfach erreicht habe


----------



## Earl-Grey (9. Januar 2005)

So und nun auch nocheinmal von mir ein Bild mit Tiffany drauf! Weil es so schön war! :] 

Ich hab mal angewandt wie ich es oben schon beschrieben hatte:
Ebene kopieren--> Farbton/Sättigung (einfärben) und auf die gewünschte Farbe bringen --> ein klein bisschen Gradationskurve und eine prise Helligkeit Kontrast! -->die Stellen die eigentlich nicht verfärbt hätten sein sollen (Haare, Zähne, Augen, Kleidung usw) durch Ebenenmaske das Original wieder durchscheinen lassen

Es gibt im Grunde keinen wirklichen Leitpfaden dafür (denke ich) man muss einfach nur genug rumspielen mit allen Einstellungen die einem zur verfügung stehen! 
Durch die ganzen Farbkorrekturen verliert der Körper ziemlich schnell an Glanz und Plastizität und sieht deshalb etwas zu plan aus!
Deshalb habe ich die Ebene mit der Maske kopiert und ein klein wenig Kunstoffverpackungsfilter drauf angewendet! mit der Deckkraft habe ich dann soweit reguliert bis es ganz gut aussah!
Das war jetzt ungefähr ne halbe Stunde arbeit! man kann das ganze auch noch besser machen. 

Nur siehts halt noch unrealistisch aus, da halt noch die europäischen Gesichtszüge durchkommen! Es sieht im Grunde doch aus wie ne Europäerin mit Schuhcreme im Gesicht oder eine die viel zu lange unter der Sonnenbank war! 

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## Earl-Grey (10. Januar 2005)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn du uns dein Endergebniss hier präsentieren würdest Kevin! Ich bin gespannt was du aus unseren Tipps so gemacht hast!  Bzw. Zeig doch mal das Bild das du bearbeiten wolltest, würde mal gerne nen Blick darauf werfen, um genau zu sehen was man da weiter mit machen kann und wie schwer die Arbeit daran wohl sein wird?


----------

